# Firearm Legality Questions



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

What is the law in regards to the transportation of a firearm in a vehicle or if you keep one in the car at all times? Is it required to disclose to an officer if pulled over that you have a personal firearm in the vehicle, or just common courtesy? How does law enforcement typically respond upon hearing that you do have one in your car?

Anything other general gun laws I should be aware of?

Thanks


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Try this link.
http://www.utahconcealedcarry.com/forum ... f=2&t=7905
There are a ton of threads about all sorts of legal issues. And they usually have links to the actual laws to back up their advice.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Great info from that link thanks. However I couldn't find anything in regards to weather or not it is required to disclose to an officer if pulled over that you have a personal firearm in the vehicle, or just common courtesy? I'm just curious if you're supposed to for minor traffic stuff. Anyone have any experience in this regard?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If they don't ask, why should you tell? The easiest solution would be to not get pulled over in the first place. 
There are a bunch of legal issues that are frequently abused during "routine" traffic stops. Like the "If don't have any thing to hide, you don't mind if I search your car?" routine.
You don't have to submit to a search if an officer asks you to. Refusal to submit to a search is not probable cause to search your car, in spite of what the officer may think.
When asked if there is any thing illegal, or if you have weapons in your car, just tell them that there is nothing that they need to worry about.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

While I agree with Loke that having a gun in the car is none of their business, it may be more worth your time to explain to the officer that you do have a firearm in the vehicle. If you are up front and honest with them, they'll appreciate it, and be more likely to not hassle you, where if you act like you DO have something to hide, they'll hound you until you give in.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I was told in my cc class that if you have a CFP it will show up when an officer runs your license and he/she could get a little nervous. To avoid the jitters it is good practice to advise an officer up front that you have a CRP and wheather or not you are armed. I think it would be a great idea to inform an officer that you have a firearm if he/she is going to search your vehicle befor he/she finds one in a search for the same reasons. But in a "routine" stop without a search, I know of no reason that you would be required to inform an officer of a perfectly legal article in your vehicle.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

campfire said:


> I was told in my cc class that if you have a CFP it will show up when an officer runs your license and he/she could get a little nervous. To avoid the jitters it is good practice to advise an officer up front that you have a CRP and wheather or not you are armed. I think it would be a great idea to inform an officer that you have a firearm if he/she is going to search your vehicle befor he/she finds one in a search for the same reasons. But in a "routine" stop without a search, I know of no reason that you would be required to inform an officer of a perfectly legal article in your vehicle.


Ditto, my instructor said the same thing. When they approach and ask for your drivers license hand it over and just tell'em you have a CCP and are / are not carrying.

-DallanC


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I have been pulled over before while packing, and I did mention it. As the office walked up to the car I kept my hands on the wheel and calmly said, "officer, I just wanted to let you know I have a concealed firearms permit and I do have a firearm." He asked where the gun was and if it was loaded and I told him it was and that it was on my waist, he said thanks for letting him know and left it at that. 
Another instance happened out by Logan when I was fishing Cutler at night. I was sitting about 100 yards away from my car when I looked up and saw somebody looking through the windows with a flashlight. I yelled up to tell them to get away from my car and he yelled back saying he was an officer and to come up to the car. So when I got up there he shined his light in my eyes and yelled for me to put my hands up and asked if I had a weapon. A little confused at what was going on, I answered yes. He said to keep my hands in the air and to walk to the car and put my hands on the trunk. I told him where the gun was and he took it and my wallet and then checked my record. When he got out of his car he put my dismantled handgun on the hood of my car and said to not touch it until he left, and then he went back to his car and drove off. I was pretty annoyed, but definitely glad I told him that I did have a weapon.
Every officer acts differently on the issue, and although it may not be any of their business, it will make things a lot easier than if they find out about it any other way.


----------



## Windage (Mar 11, 2010)

The research shows that people with concealed firearm permits are law abiding citizens and rarely if ever commit crimes with their firearms or otherwise. Also people with the permits know if they misbehave they could loose there permits. I think police officers know this and make the connection with permit holders and don't see them as an immediate threat, especially when they tell the officer their packin. 

There is no law that says you have to tell the officer that you are carring a firearm, just like you don't have to tell him you have weed in your pocket. However if your car is being searched personally I would tell the officer before rather then when he finds it. Also, if everything is legal with the firearm and how it's being carried or transported then no worries.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

In another situation, if I were carrying an unloaded rifle in my trunk because I had just come from the West Desert and was shootin' up some targets, I would not offer that information automatically if pulled over. However, if they wanted to search my vehicle and I consented ( :? ) to a search, then I would inform them of the gun in the trunk.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Windage said:


> The research shows that people with concealed firearm permits are law abiding citizens and rarely if ever commit crimes with their firearms or otherwise. Also people with the permits know if they misbehave they could loose there permits. I think police officers know this and make the connection with permit holders and don't see them as an immediate threat, especially when they tell the officer their packin.
> 
> There is no law that says you have to tell the officer that you are carrying a firearm, just like you don't have to tell him you have weed in your pocket. However if your car is being searched personally I would tell the officer before rather then when he finds it. Also, if everything is legal with the firearm and how it's being carried or transported then no worries.


Yes, those that qualify for a CCW permit are by definition, law abiding. They would not otherwise pass the back ground check. However, not all police officers understand that some of the people they talk to are actually good guys, and do not pose a threat to their well being. Even if they happen to be carrying a gun. These are the same cops that would have you believe that "contempt of cop" is a capitol felony, and is punishable by whatever the particular cop feels is appropriate at the particular moment. They are also the ones that don't believe that a "civilian" is worthy of the privilege to carry a gun. Oh, and they are also the same ones that empty their 17 round Glock at a suspect that is with in 10 yards, and never manage to hit their target. Practice is for rookies after all.


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

I am an officer and have been for 18yrs, being pro gun and pro carry, a heads up about a gun in the car is much appreciated, and will net you nothing more than "thanks for letting me know". However, I know officers in the field who are not pro gun, are a little jumpy to say the least, and are suspect of everyone, and unfortunately make mountains out of mole hills on just about everything. Common sense is the name of the game, if you're CCW mention it upon contact, not CCW think about where your gun is, loaded or not, and become very familiar with our gun laws, so that YOU know what is legal. Most importantly don't drive w/ your head in the wrong locale, don't give us unecessary reasons to contact you. I really wish that more officers would educate themselves and know the laws on carry, some officers have no clue, and you the citizen gets the proverbial shaft (sorry!). I hope this helps a little, I will say I think most of the officers/deputies I work with are on top of this and don't pose real problems for our gun owners.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

These are the same cops that would have you believe that "contempt of cop" is a capitol felony, and is punishable by whatever the particular cop feels is appropriate at the particular moment. They are also the ones that don't believe that a "civilian" is worthy of the privilege to carry a gun. Oh, and they are also the same ones that empty their 17 round Glock at a suspect that is with in 10 yards, and never manage to hit their target. Practice is for rookies after all.[/quote]
I'm sure there are bad cops out there, but I havn't found one yet. those that I know are on our side on the personnal firearms issue. (so is 90% of the Army).
Don't act like a criminal and be polite and you will be fine.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

TLB said:


> I am an officer and have been for 18yrs, being pro gun and pro carry, a heads up about a gun in the car is much appreciated, and will net you nothing more than "thanks for letting me know". However, I know officers in the field who are not pro gun, are a little jumpy to say the least, and are suspect of everyone, and unfortunately make mountains out of mole hills on just about everything. Common sense is the name of the game, if you're CCW mention it upon contact, not CCW think about where your gun is, loaded or not, and become very familiar with our gun laws, so that YOU know what is legal. Most importantly don't drive w/ your head in the wrong locale, don't give us unecessary reasons to contact you. I really wish that more officers would educate themselves and know the laws on carry, some officers have no clue, and you the citizen gets the proverbial shaft (sorry!). I hope this helps a little, I will say I think most of the officers/deputies I work with are on top of this and don't pose real problems for our gun owners.


Good insight thanks


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

TLB said:


> I am an officer and have been for 18yrs, being pro gun and pro carry, a heads up about a gun in the car is much appreciated, and will net you nothing more than "thanks for letting me know". *However, I know officers in the field who are not pro gun, are a little jumpy to say the least, and are suspect of everyone, and unfortunately make mountains out of mole hills on just about everything.* Common sense is the name of the game, if you're CCW mention it upon contact, not CCW think about where your gun is, loaded or not, and become very familiar with our gun laws, so that YOU know what is legal. Most importantly don't drive w/ your head in the wrong locale, don't give us unecessary reasons to contact you. I really wish that more officers would educate themselves and know the laws on carry, some officers have no clue, and you the citizen gets the proverbial shaft (sorry!). I hope this helps a little, I will say I think most of the officers/deputies I work with are on top of this and don't pose real problems for our gun owners.


These are the ones of which I speak. I have worked in law enforcement. I know that the majority of the officers are fine upstanding folks with loads of common sense and courtesy. There are a few others that are full of themselves, and think the badge they wear gives them super powers and a superior intellect. It is these "super cops" that give the occupation a bad reputation.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> These are the ones of which I speak. I have worked in law enforcement. I know that the majority of the officers are fine upstanding folks with loads of common sense and courtesy. There are a few others that are full of themselves, and think the badge they wear gives them super powers and a superior intellect. It is these "super cops" that give the occupation a bad reputation.


I also worked a stint in LE and I agree with this statement. Probably 90% of the folks I worked with were easy to work with and did their job with common sense. The other 10% were so uptight I felt they were trying to start problems more than solve problems. 
My CFP instructor said that when he informed one particular Smithfield police officer that he had a permit and was carrying, the officer made him spread eagle against his van and called for backup from 3 other officers. It took an hour to get things resolved and half the ward commented at church that they'd seen him being arrested on Main Street in Smithfield.


----------

